# Maybe a Nor'easter Sunday 4/15?



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Just saw Meto-Madness on Accu-Weather and 3 models are saying Big Snows Sunday night for NE Pa.Good thing I still left the snow plows and spreaders on the trucks.Of course this could change but we will be ready.We went out last week doing spring clean-ups and this could really put us behind if it all pans out.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Maybe? a Nor*Easter? Sunday 4/15?*

My Wifes our Weather Watcher! & heres Her Report after Checking all the Weather Stations! Sunday--8-12 SNOW!--another--Sunday-Heavy Rain--3-5 inches --Flood Warnings!--Temps--28* to 45* I guess? they just DONO? Dirt driveways-NO NOs!-- my yards just MUD! We live in a rual Area & our next door Neighbor last fall has his House & Yard re-done--Super Nice--all Graded w/ lots of Gravel-- I have pulled out His Wife Car & His Pick Up both sinking over night!--Truck was Real BAD!--sunk so Bad I couldn*t See the Passagers Rear Tire right UP to the Top of the Tail gate!--they put in over a foot of new Gravel last Fall! He called the Gravel Guy! & He came & looked it Over! & shook His HEAD! Un-Beleivable?? & Hes NOT a Can Man!! His QUOTE! as soon as the Posted roads Signs are Lifted! He will be Back & Re-DO It Again--FREE! as He Don*t DO shoddy Work!! as He stated!! YOU Paid for a Good JOB & that what You are going to GET! I*LL Dig it Down 18 inches & Do your Entire Drive Way Again!--weather wise? w/all this late Snow & now More RAIN! w/ Water Every Where! I DONO?-WEIRD Weather!--Ole Tower--


----------

